# Hawarangdo or Kook sul won in Colombia



## Veurdgel (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi I am moving to Colombia South America to teach and i would like to start practice Hawarangdo or Kooksool Won. I do hold a 1st dan in Tae kwon Do, but would like to do one of these arts. does any one know if their are any schools in Bogota?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't recall that we have anyone from Colombia, but you might get lucky.   Have you tried a good Google search yet?

You might want to go over to the Meet and Greet to introduce yourself as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2012)

I looked at www.hwarangdo.com and don't see any listed for S. America ... I don't know about KSW. You might consider contacting GM Michael De Alba of Modern Farang Mu Sul. He is a MartialTalk.com user - his username is "Kuk Sa Nim."

He would likely be able to put you in touch with something at least close to what you're looking for if anything like it exists near you.

Hwarang!


----------



## Carol (Jun 4, 2012)

Be VERY careful looking for Hwarangdo in Bogot&#225;.

Many Tae Kwon Do schools in Colombia use Hwarangdo in their name.  If you go to Bogot&#225; you will see school with signs that literally say Hwarangdo Tae Kwon Do.   They aren't teaching Hwarangdo, they are teaching TKD and saying "era el camino del Hwarang" (it was the way of the Hwarang).

Granted I am not a Korean stylist, but I have never seen the term Hwarangdo used so liberally to promote Tae Kwon Do.   They could very well be excellent TKD schools in their own right, just not Hwarangdo schools.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry about the junk characters, that should say be careful about Hwarangdo in Bogotá.   Apparently my Tapatalk app cannot handle European characters :/


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2012)

Carol said:


> Be VERY careful looking for Hwarangdo in Bogot&#225;.
> 
> Many Tae Kwon Do schools in Colombia use Hwarangdo in their name.  If you go to Bogot&#225; you will see school with signs that literally say Hwarangdo Tae Kwon Do.   They aren't teaching Hwarangdo, they are teaching TKD and saying "era el camino del Hwarang" (it was the way of the Hwarang).
> 
> ...



I have seen TKD schools advertising likewise here in Washington. Need to be careful - not only is it NOT hwarangdo, but they COULD be sued for that.


----------

